# where do you find cosmetic-grade denat alcohol?



## jessicammorton (May 23, 2010)

Hello,

I am having a hard time finding denatured ethanol...seems like people suggest buying the stuff they sell at paint stores, but something tells me that can't be the best quality for your skin.  Can I denature my own vodka or something - has anyone tried that?

Thanks!


----------



## bombus (May 24, 2010)

Denatured alcohol is just ethanol that has been rendered unpalatable by the
addition of methanol (a toxic alcohol). Governments want the taxes imposed
on liquor, and they don't want chemical supply companies to supply pure
alcohol for a legitimate laboratory use, when it could be consumed without
them getting their money.

Pure ethanol is not really available without a ton of security measures and
government inspections. Chemical supply houses have denatured alcohol
available, and that would probably be the safest place to purchase it for
cosmetic reasons. There are several different chemicals used to denature
it, and who knows what paint manufacturers use?


----------



## lauramw71 (Jun 13, 2010)

I THINK, though i'm not 100% sure that snowdrift farms sells it?  And maybe SOS also?  I use cyclo for my perfume sprays so I'm not sure bout the alcohol.  Wonder if it would hold the scent on the skin longer  than the cyclo does....


----------



## agriffin (Jun 13, 2010)

http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/perfume.html


----------



## carebear (Jun 13, 2010)

SDA 40B = denatured ethanol (Specially Denatured Alcohol)
it seems that snowdrift farms adds something more to it, tho

http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/perfume.html


----------



## Someone123 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re denatured alcohol WARNING!!!!*

Do NOT use the denatured alcohol from paint stores. Most paint store denatured alcohol is denatured (POISONED) with METHAnol. This is NOT the same as alcohol denat in perfumes and cosmetics! That in cosmetics is less toxic and is only toxic by ingestion, however, methanol is HIGHLY poisonous and is poisonous either when absorbed through the skin (which it does very easily), and is poisonous by inhalation of vapors, and also poisonous by mouth. 

It takes about 6ml (6 milliliters, about 1/5 of an ounce, like a teaspoon or so) to cause PERMANENT blindness in an ADULT, less to harm or kill a child! Also if you get poisoned with it, it is likely that you will feel fine for a while usually 12-36 hours, sometimes more, sometimes less, but afterward symptoms like these will likely begin at which point you are pushing your luck, and the damage is possibly done, as it is sketchy whether the doctors would be able to make you able to see again if you even survive (80% of serious cases THAT ARE TREATED AT TIME OF ONSET OF SYMPTOMS end in DEATH):


Nausea / vomiting, abdominal pain
slower or absent breathing
Headache, dizziness
Hangover-like symptoms
misty or snowy vision  blurring or dimmed vision or flashes of light or blindness,
Unsteady
Confusion, depressed LOC or coma
Seizures
Death

If you do get exposed to it call the poison control and go to a HOSPITAL'S EMERGENCY DEPARTMENT RIGHT AWAY, as you will be likely to be ok if you are treated BEFORE SYMPTOMS APPEAR (before you start feeling sick), but are in pretty bad shape if you wait until you start feeling effects to get treated. 

The moral of the story is you need to either buy food grade alcohol or use everclear or whatever the strongest liquor alcohol additive is in your state, but DON'T even think about using denatured alcohol from a paint store!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## khermsen (Nov 8, 2011)

jessicammorton said:
			
		

> I am having a hard time finding denatured ethanol...seems like people suggest buying the stuff they sell at paint stores, but something tells me that can't be the best quality for your skin.  Can I denature my own vodka or something - has anyone tried that?



For what it is worth, in my experience, everclear, 100% lye, and other hard to find ingredients can still be found in small town grocery, drug, and hardware stores.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 9, 2011)

agriffin said:
			
		

> http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/perfume.html


That's where I get mine.


----------



## lauramw71 (Nov 10, 2011)

Irena
How is the lasting power of the scent with the denatured alcohol over say cyclo?  I've been going back and forth with trying this but not sure if it's better than cyclo?  
Thanks!


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 10, 2011)

lauramw71 said:
			
		

> Irena
> How is the lasting power of the scent with the denatured alcohol over say cyclo?  I've been going back and forth with trying this but not sure if it's better than cyclo?
> Thanks!


Cyclo seems to work better, but if you spray it, it can make the floor slippery. I don't know if this is true, but I was told that cyclo could stain your clothing.


----------



## Arkie-annie (Nov 14, 2011)

*denatured alcohols*

Are you talking about products like SDA 40 A or SDA 40 B  - blends of the  pure alcohol that has been denatured? I know you have to have a license from the BATF (Bureau of Alcohol Tobbaco and Firearms to manufacture and to sell it.   

I think there are some regs that say if you are making products that contain SDAs under a certain amount you are ok but there are labeling requirements. 

* the  part of the regs just for people making "bath preparations, colognes and a small list of other items connected with personal care type items. - look at this link to the site http://www.ttb.gov/industrial/sda_regs_laws.shtml
and get a more detailed look at uses for personal care/ bath/body check out  paragraphs/ sections  20.118 and 20.119 (20.119 has the list)


----------

